

The Effects of Computers - phomer
http://theprogrammersparadox.blogspot.com/2010/12/effects-of-computers.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Typo:

    
    
       "This has been the dominate effect of computers ..."
    

There's being a lot written about WikiLeaks and the profound and deep-reaching
changes that will be wrought by the entirely new ideal of no secrets. I can't
say I don't care, because I do. I can't say I'm uninterested, or
disinterested, because I am both interested and interested.

But there's an awfl lot of personal opinion floating around from people who,
quite frankly, I have no idea about.

Why should I bother to listen to this person instead of that person? I
certainly can't listen to all of them, and any selection appears to be
completely arbitrary. I'm completely drowning in an excess of opinion, some of
which might be useful, some of which might be important, some of which might
be relevant, some of which might be informed, some of which might be
insightful, ...

I can't let myself care.

I'll just go back to building stuff. It'll all work itself out without me
adding to the all-prevasive, low-level noise.

See you out the other side.

